# I sold my Subaru Impreza....



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

...and bought a Suzuki Liana!

To be fair it's not a bad motor, a bit bland looking but I wanted something I didn't need to care about.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

You did WHAT!!!

:sadwalk:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh well, Impreza are fuel hungry assuming it was a Turbo. Mid 20`s to the gallon is a joke these days. You can get a 180BHP diesel that has twice the fuel economy and more torque on the hills.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Mutley said:


> You did WHAT!!!
> 
> :sadwalk:


 I know, it had so many problems from the day I bought it, it became a love hate relationship and I just couldn't justify spending so much money on it.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Problem is when you have had a Scooby other cars look and feel blander than cold porridge. I feel your ennui when you look at the Liana.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Always fancied a scooby but never was allowed one :sadwalk:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

This is the only Subaru I have ever owned , Subaru LEGacy :thumbsup: one of my better legs I must say


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I have a few rare Jap motors including two 3 litre VTEC Honda Coupes, with the similar engine spec to the NSX. I also have a Subaru Legacy 2.5 flat 4 AWD. The GX and it really does go like stink off the mark. Never had a spot of bother with it. Though the Hondas are my fav. This was £500. Good for nearly 150mph. I collect cars and just have the one watch. Cars are cheaper.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> I have a few rare Jap motors including two 3 litre VTEC Honda Coupes, with the similar engine spec to the NSX. I also have a Subaru Legacy 2.5 flat 4 AWD. The GX and it really does go like stink off the mark. Never had a spot of bother with it. Though the Hondas are my fav. This was £500. Good for nearly 150mph. I collect cars and just have the one watch. Cars are cheaper.


 Cars are cheaper than watches? I want to live where you live! My last car was 300 a year just to pass the MOT, then tax, then insurance, then petrol. My watch will simply need a service every 10 years.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> I have a few rare Jap motors including two 3 litre VTEC Honda Coupes, with the similar engine spec to the NSX. I also have a Subaru Legacy 2.5 flat 4 AWD. The GX and it really does go like stink off the mark. Never had a spot of bother with it. Though the Hondas are my fav. This was £500. Good for nearly 150mph. I collect cars and just have the one watch. Cars are cheaper.


 Nice car. I always wanted a Nissan Skyline but am missing the income to repair or indeed feed one with petrol.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

carlgulliver said:


> Always fancied a scooby but never was allowed one :sadwalk:


 I wasn't allowed one either but I bought it anyway.

It was my second, had a classic wagon for five years and it was a very raw feeling car, great fun to drive.



jsud2002 said:


> This is the only Subaru I have ever owned , Subaru LEGacy :thumbsup: one of my better legs I must say


 Was it mapped??



xellos99 said:


> Nice car. I always wanted a Nissan Skyline but am missing the income to repair or indeed feed one with petrol.


 Always wanted a skyline since I first saw one in the mid nineties and still do.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

I always fancied a Lexus Soarer 3.0, you can pick them up pretty cheap but running costs puts me off, very nice coupe and an alternative to the usual suspects


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

£4k would get you a nice example without those rims of course but still this is something I would like it to be like when I had finished


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Raptor said:


> I wasn't allowed one either but I bought it anyway.
> 
> It was my second, had a classic wagon for five years and it was a very raw feeling car, great fun to drive.


 I just told the 710 that I was buying a reliable Japanese 4 door saloon.

The look on her face when got back was priceless :laugh:

(my 3 lads were pretty impressed though - they even allowed me to drop them off at the school gates)


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

hughlle said:


> Cars are cheaper than watches? I want to live where you live! My last car was 300 a year just to pass the MOT, then tax, then insurance, then petrol. My watch will simply need a service every 10 years.


 That is because you do not live where I live :yes:



carlgulliver said:


> £4k would get you a nice example without those rims of course but still this is something I would like it to be like when I had finished


 Had a soarer for a while great car. The V8.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> That is because you do not live where I live :yes:
> 
> Had a soarer for awhile great car.


 Lucky sod lol. How much did you sell it for and when if you don't me asking? Was it Lexus badged or Toyota, can't imagine theres any difference between the 2 is there?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

carlgulliver said:


> Lucky sod lol. How much did you sell it for and when if you don't me asking? Was it Lexus badged or Toyota, can't imagine theres any difference between the 2 is there?


 2006, Lexus, 8 grand, in Bolton :thumbsup:

'same car


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice, and a good price. What made you get rid?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Raptor said:


> I wasn't allowed one either but I bought it anyway.
> 
> It was my second, had a classic wagon for five years and it was a very raw feeling car, great fun to drive.
> 
> ...


 have my eye on this little fella...oh its gone damb :laugh:



carlgulliver said:


> Very nice, and a good price. What made you get rid?


 Jag V8 X350 :thumbsup:


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Ahhh good choice, the black one?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

This, Sold



carlgulliver said:


> Ahhh good choice, the black one?


 Pacific Blue

Sold the Soarer and a 928 s4 to buy this 12 months old. Mid life crisis, turning 30 and into an Old Man :laugh:










Thats my Legacy in the background...

I have a few...here with the same plate as the Jag...

like I say cheaper than watches :laugh:










The mint Legacy, low miles was the price of my last Omega. It was 30 grand in 2004. Good innit :yes:

My last Omega was £350...


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I bought this from a dealer while back now.


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> This, Sold
> 
> Pacific Blue
> 
> Sold the Soarer and a 928 s4 to buy this 12 months old. Mid life crisis, turning 30 and into an Old Man :laugh:


 That's not a mid-life crisis.

*THIS* is a mid-life crisis…..










artytime:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

I traded this in for a Renault Scenic a few years ago


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I know, it had so many problems from the day I bought it, it became a love hate relationship and I just couldn't justify spending so much money on it.


 If we're talking about money pits, this one takes some beating.....:










:tongue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve never been that bothered by cars, I`m more then happy with my little Matiz which I bought new in 2001...










Whereas my eldest brother, Gavin, has always had a thing for them. I won`t post a link as this is not meant to be a plug but if you fancy a treat do a google search for-

"Gavin Mc Guire vintage cars" :biggrin:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nigelp said:


> I have a few rare Jap motors including two 3 litre VTEC Honda Coupes, with the similar engine spec to the NSX. I also have a Subaru Legacy 2.5 flat 4 AWD. The GX and it really does go like stink off the mark. Never had a spot of bother with it. Though the Hondas are my fav. This was £500. Good for nearly 150mph. I collect cars and just have the one watch. Cars are cheaper.


 Would that be a Honda Accord coupe? Is it a manual or auto & can I ask what sort of mpg you get? As I get older a big old(ish) Jap motor appeals more & more - they're usually epically reliable, look good & quite often extremely reasonably priced.

I've ended up with a practical, & surprisingly fun to drive, 2001 Ford Focus, but the older Jap cars (Celica's, Preludes, Toyota Soarer's, Lexus LS400's, Subaru's etc) have always appealed & for my next car (after the Focus has died) I wondered if I might treat myself to something a bit fancier.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

pauluspaolo said:


> Would that be a Honda Accord coupe? Is it a manual or auto & can I ask what sort of mpg you get? As I get older a big old(ish) Jap motor appeals more & more - they're usually epically reliable, look good & quite often extremely reasonably priced.
> 
> I've ended up with a practical, & surprisingly fun to drive, 2001 Ford Focus, but the older Jap cars (Celica's, Preludes, Toyota Soarer's, Lexus LS400's, Subaru's etc) have always appealed & for my next car (after the Focus has died) I wondered if I might treat myself to something a bit fancier.
> 
> :thumbsup:


 Its a 1998 Honda Accord Coupe 3 litre 24v v6 automatic, I get 30mpg on a run and 18mpg around town, yes epic reliability, fast and comfortable with porsche handling (front engined variety). I paid £500. I have this too. I paid £750 for this mint one. Same model.

Pretty rare American designed and built all Japanese though.


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Davey P said:


> If we're talking about money pits, this one takes some beating.....:


 Don't talk to me about bloody money pits.

Just had to shell out nearly 100 sovs on a new alternator cover to accomodate the rotor-thingy of the new electronic ignition :angry: .

I bought a polished Moto-Guzzi one :toot: . From Italy.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> Its a 1998 Honda Accord Coupe 3 litre 24v v6 automatic, I get 30mpg on a run and 18mpg around town, yes epic reliability, fast and comfortable with porsche handling (front engined variety). I paid £500. I have this too. I paid £750 for this mint one. Same model.
> 
> Pretty rare American designed and built all Japanese though.


 Where are you finding those for £500-750?????



Davey P said:


> If we're talking about money pits, this one takes some beating.....:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 RX8??


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Raptor said:


> Where are you finding those for £500-750?????
> 
> RX8??


 They were both on the autotrader, its full of bargains. here http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201604273394798?search-target=usedcars&body-type=coupe&page=1&radius=1500&postcode=BB9%205HG&model=accord&make=honda&sort=default&onesearchad=new%2Cnearlynew%2Cused&searchcontext=default&logcode=p

2 litre but better mpg

Or if you want the v6

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2000-Very-rare-3-0i-vtec-V6-Auto-Honda-Accord-2-door-coupe-197bhp-daily-driver-/182097793597?hash=item2a65dfd23d:gB0AAOSw1DtXFOZ3


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Raptor said:


> RX8??


 Yep, a brilliant car but - predictably - the engine let go with just over 50k miles on the clock.... Apparently they all do that :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Yep, a brilliant car but - predictably - the engine let go with just over 50k miles on the clock.... Apparently they all do that :laugh:


 Did it use loads of oil on its way out, I've heard they recommended checking the oil level from day one with every 3rd refuel


----------

